
Show HN: Static Fire. A Git Based Static Blog Engine - shadedtriangle
https://github.com/cusiman7/Static-Fire
======
fiatjaf
Ok, a static site generator. Nothing against that one, I think every
programmer will write its static site generator some day. I know I did myself.

But since there are thousands of them out there, why would I want to use this?
It doesn't have any differentiating feature.

------
posnet
I can appreciate not wanting to stray outside the python standard library, but
this would be more appealing with a proper template engine.

------
geekodour
interesting project, i made something similar with node this summer break:
[https://github.com/geekodour/gitpushblog](https://github.com/geekodour/gitpushblog)

